# How to measure an ounce?



## MostlyWater (Jun 8, 2012)

I have something teeny from cough medicine that we use but otherwise, it's hard to measure a liquid ounce - that's just 1/8 of a cups, right?

What do you all use ?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2012)

2 tablespoons


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh .......... ok.  thanks !


----------



## taxlady (Jun 8, 2012)

roadfix said:


> 2 tablespoons


+1


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are measuring... ahem.. mostly water  you can just weigh 29.5g as well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you are measuring... ahem.. mostly water  you can just weigh 29.5g as well.


+1 You beat me to it--that was my answer!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you are measuring... ahem.. mostly water  you can just weigh 29.5g as well.


That was my very first thought too.  Then I thought of measuring spoons.....a little quicker. (but I had to look it up just to be sure of my answer....)


----------



## CraigC (Jun 8, 2012)

If you were talking about dry herb, in a quart baggie, it would be two fingers.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> If you were talking about dry herb, in a quart baggie, it would be two fingers.


....yeah back in the 70's when they were affordable...


----------



## CraigC (Jun 8, 2012)

roadfix said:


> ....yeah back in the 70's when they were affordable...


 
I could afford the $20 per. Besides my only reeference was the '70s.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I could afford the $20 per. Besides my only reeference was the '70s.



An herbal pharmacy opened a few months ago just a couple of doors from my shop.  I should check their prices.  I haven't compared prices in nearly 40 years.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you are measuring... ahem.. mostly water  you can just weigh 29.5g as well.





CWS4322 said:


> +1 You beat me to it--that was my answer!


Not 28.3 grams per ounce?

1 ounce in grams - Google Search

BTW you can type in any conversion in Google's search box and it will automatically convert it for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Not 28.3 grams per ounce?
> 
> 1 ounce in grams - Google Search
> 
> BTW you can type in any conversion in Google's search box and it will automatically convert it for you.




That's for an ounce of weight, not a fluid ounce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> I have something teeny from cough medicine that we use but otherwise, it's hard to measure a liquid ounce - that's just 1/8 of a cups, right?
> 
> What do you all use ?



Another possibility is the liquid measure from a bar set - it's usually 1/2 ounce on one side and one ounce on the other.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 8, 2012)

Since a gallon(US) of water (128 Fluid oz.) weighs about 8 pounds (within 4%, close enough for government work, or humping a 6 gallon case - ~ 50 lbs of bottled water) an ounce of water weighs roughly 1 oz.(US)


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure about Imperial system, but in metric 1 liter is 1 kilogram.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 8, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Not sure about Imperial system, but in metric 1 liter is 1 kilogram.


Of water.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 8, 2012)

Most coffee scoops are 1/8 cup.  I also have a small shot glass that is calibrated on the side for 1/2 and 1 oz and also tbsps.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2012)

I still vote for using two tablespoonfuls.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> ...an ounce of water weighs roughly 1 oz.(US)



True dat!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I still vote for using two tablespoonfuls.



I agree.   It's still the right answer.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 8, 2012)

I vote that the US should adopt the metric system and then we wouldn't have all this tom-foolery.

How many stone do you weigh?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I vote that the US should adopt the metric system and then we wouldn't have all this tom-foolery.



I agree


----------



## taxlady (Jun 8, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Since a gallon(US) of water (128 Fluid oz.) weighs about 8 pounds (within 4%, close enough for government work, or humping a 6 gallon case - ~ 50 lbs of bottled water) an ounce of water weighs roughly 1 oz.(US)


Close enough. But it's not the weight (avoirdupois) ounces that are different; it's the fluid ounces that vary between US and Imperial. An Imperial fluid ounce weighs 1 ounce avoirdupois to several decimal places.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 8, 2012)

The difference is 1.04. That's why my 28.3 wasn't 29.5. Or verse vica.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That's for an ounce of weight, not a fluid ounce.




Winner winner you can cook a chicken dinner!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Of water.



At 4C no less.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Of water.


You are corect, of course.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 10, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I vote that the US should adopt the metric system and then we wouldn't have all this tom-foolery.
> 
> How many stone do you weigh?


 
Plus 1!


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 10, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I vote that the US should adopt the metric system and then we wouldn't have all this tom-foolery.
> 
> How many stone do you weigh?


I try to keep my weight down to that of one full US beer barrel filled with water (31 gallons).


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 10, 2012)

My measuring spoons and cups have Imperial and metric on them. That means I can cook on both sides of the border.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> I try to keep my weight down to that of one full US beer barrel filled with water (31 gallons).



Yeah, me too.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Yeah, me too.


Tough to do when one enjoys a wide variety of foods and has a spouse that thinks 4 ounces of dry pasta is a starvation ration.  I've cut way back from my years-ago 7 ounces and it's looking like I'll have to  cut all the way back to 2 ounces before achieving any weight loss.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Tough to do when one enjoys a wide variety of foods and has a spouse that thinks 4 ounces of dry pasta is a starvation ration.  I've cut way back from my years-ago 7 ounces and it's looking like I'll have to  cut all the way back to 2 ounces before achieving any weight loss.




SO and I share 6.6 ounces (half a package).


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> SO and I share 6.6 ounces (half a package).



That's how we rock too.

I should mention that makes enough for leftovers for us the next day.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 10, 2012)

I must be odd man out. I standardized my pasta serving at 2 oz. (dry weight) years ago. It's enough to satisfy me and there are never any leftovers to bother with. (And I've kept my weight under 10 stone too.)

I would cook more than that per person if I were having guests. Same concept as restaurants, don't want to send people away hungry.


----------

